# Recommendations for wife



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm looking for a watch for my wife for Christmas. She has already indicated that she wants a white ceramic watch (they seem to be "in" right now). I want to get her something with a sapphire crystal and Swiss quartz movt. Here are some I'm considering. I'd appreciate similar recommendations. Ideal price ~$300, my wife would probably be more annoyed than appreciative if I went much over $400.

Swiss Legend
Invicta (not sapphire)
Emporio Armani
JBW

Thanks.


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

The Swiss Legend is junk, have a look through the reviews in the link. Invicta won't get much love on these forums. JBM "Just Bling" isn't to my taste.

Have you considered Michael Kors?

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

I won't point to specific models but will dispense general advice:

Visit a mid-range or nicer department store (if you're in the US, that means Macy's, Bloomingdale's, Lord & Taylor, and the equivalent). If your wife is inclined towards larger, bolder jewelry, look at the Michael Kors selections. If she is more into classic, polished styles, DKNY is your best bet. Stay under $400 - more than that for a quartz ceramic, and you're just overpaying a ridiculous amount for a designer name.

Your signature notes that you have a Skagen. If you're satisfied with the quality, take a look at Skagen's ladies watches. Their website shows a white ceramic watch (style #347SSXWC) that's rather nice, although the movement is Japanese quartz rather than Swiss.


----------



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

So that's 2 recommendations for Michael Kors which I skipped because it lacks both a sapphire crystal and a Swiss quartz movement. I guess I'm too focused on the parts and not enough on the fit and finish? There are tons of variations for MK on Amazon to wade through. Can anyone confirm that that they at least use Japanese quartz (as opposed to Chinese or some other junk)? I tend to assume the worst when they don't specify. 

I was really hoping there would be something from Tissot or Hamilton (at the top of my budget of course), but I didn't see anything in their current lines.


----------



## geekchick (Sep 22, 2012)

knight427 said:


> So that's 2 recommendations for Michael Kors which I skipped because it lacks both a sapphire crystal and a Swiss quartz movement. I guess I'm too focused on the parts and not enough on the fit and finish? There are tons of variations for MK on Amazon to wade through. Can anyone confirm that that they at least use Japanese quartz (as opposed to Chinese or some other junk)? I tend to assume the worst when they don't specify.
> 
> I was really hoping there would be something from Tissot or Hamilton (at the top of my budget of course), but I didn't see anything in their current lines.


MK watches are made by Fossil, just like the Armani you posted. If your wife is mainly looking for a fashion watch, then MK might be the answer. Here are a couple of models depending on how blingy or how big she likes them. If this is going to be worn everyday, the one with the bedazzled bezel might be a little more delicate in terms of losing crystals when banging onto things.

MK5161 & MK5469














Now about Tissot, they do have several white ceramic watches, but the ones I've seen are smaller than the watches you were looking at. This one (T0642102201100) for example measures 28mm. Do you know what size she likes?








If your wife is not concerned about it being a designer brand but is looking for a good watch that happens to be ceramic, perhaps have her also take a look at Seiko & Citizen. Here are a couple of examples: Seiko SNDX95 & Citizen EM0030-59A














I would suggest having her pick what she likes instead of guessing because she might have a particular look she's going for and you might not get it right regardless of the watch being the right material.


----------



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

geekchick, thanks for the reply with photos. Let me give you some more background.

This all began in the summer when my wife got one of those crappy jewelry party catalogs from a friend (I hate these selling-to-your-friends schemes, but that's another topic all together). Getting back on track, she mentioned how much she liked these white bracelet watches she had seen on other women and used the catalog to show me an example. We both agreed whatever the catalog was selling was going to be total crap, but at least it provided a reference. So the takeaway here is the importance of the all-white bracelet.

I did some shopping on line to give her some options to look at. She does not like a big bezel unless it has the crystals (fake diamond or whatever). Any functional bezel looks too manly to her. So we have to unfortunately eliminate the Seiko and Citizen (both of which I like for her). The Tissot is probably too small and not the right style. This is not an everyday or even dress watch, more of a "girls night out" watch (normally she doesn't wear a watch). 

Fast forward to the fall, and she is trying on a MK watch and some other similar watch at Costco. The MK looked good to her, but it had a silicone band which neither of us liked.

So I'm very confident she would like a MK watch, I was just hoping I could fine something similar with sapphire and Swiss movt. But maybe I shouldn't worry so much about a watch that is probably going to be out of style in a few years and is rather delicate (ceramic isn't exactly known for its durability).


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

knight427 said:


> So I'm very confident she would like a MK watch, I was just hoping I could fine something similar with sapphire and Swiss movt. But maybe I shouldn't worry so much about a watch that is probably going to be out of style in a few years and is rather delicate (ceramic isn't exactly known for its durability).


Exactly. White ceramic is currently fashionable. In a couple years, it will be passé and the watch will be relegated to the back of the jewelry box. Your wife may also discover that a glaring white chunk of ceramic doesn't really go with a lot of outfits. Stick with something pretty and inexpensive this time, and save your money for the day that she discovers the ladies' JLC quartz Reverso. :-d

If you want a quartz that will last for decades, buy her a classically-styled Seiko (I have two that are 30+ years old - they still run and still look beautiful). Or get the Citizen Eco-Drive that geekchick posted - straight MSRP is over your range but it's in your budget via Amazon.


----------



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

coastcat said:


> Exactly. White ceramic is currently fashionable. In a couple years, it will be passé and the watch will be relegated to the back of the jewelry box. Your wife may also discover that a glaring white chunk of ceramic doesn't really go with a lot of outfits. Stick with something pretty and inexpensive this time, and save your money for the day that she discovers the ladies' JLC quartz Reverso. :-d
> 
> If you want a quartz that will last for decades, buy her a classically-styled Seiko (I have two that are 30+ years old - they still run and still look beautiful). Or get the Citizen Eco-Drive that geekchick posted - straight MSRP is over your range but it's in your budget via Amazon.


Honestly I don't think my wife is looking for a watch to last decades. I'm more convince now that the Michael Kors line is right for her. Too bad there is so much conflicting info about the many models. The MK website provides few details, and the resellers constantly contradict even that. I'm leaning towards the MK5300 model, but I might just take her shopping to Costco and Macy's to make sure she gets one she really likes (which is a real bummer, because if there if there is one gift I should be able to handle on my own for my wife, it should be a watch!)

Anyway, thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## geekchick (Sep 22, 2012)

knight427 said:


> Honestly I don't think my wife is looking for a watch to last decades. I'm more convince now that the Michael Kors line is right for her. Too bad there is so much conflicting info about the many models. The MK website provides few details, and the resellers constantly contradict even that. I'm leaning towards the MK5300 model, but I might just take her shopping to Costco and Macy's to make sure she gets one she really likes (which is a real bummer, because if there if there is one gift I should be able to handle on my own for my wife, it should be a watch!)
> 
> Anyway, thanks to everyone for your help.


The MK5300 is not ceramic but plastic. I'd stay away from it. If you're going to get an all-white band, go ceramic for stain resistance. Taking her to the store is the best thing to do because these watches also come in at least a couple of sizes I've seen (usually around 38mm or 42mm) and that might be something else for her to consider. Unfortunately, the online retailers can be inconsistent when posting the actual size sometimes.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

knight427 said:


> Honestly I don't think my wife is looking for a watch to last decades. I'm more convince now that the Michael Kors line is right for her. Too bad there is so much conflicting info about the many models. The MK website provides few details, and the resellers constantly contradict even that. I'm leaning towards the MK5300 model, but I might just take her shopping to Costco and Macy's to make sure she gets one she really likes (which is a real bummer, because if there if there is one gift I should be able to handle on my own for my wife, it should be a watch!)
> 
> Anyway, thanks to everyone for your help.


Costco is always a good idea - the price is right and the return policy is handy just in case she doesn't like the watch!

Ah, here we go. If I were required to buy a white ceramic watch from a fashion brand, here's what I would get:

DKNY Crossover Ceramic Bangle Watch | Nordstrom









(image borrowed from nordstrom.com)

It's white ceramic, showy but still elegant. I also spotted this pretty bangle from Kate Spade; it's white enamel with goldtone metal rather than white ceramic, but I think it's a fabulous alternative that won't fall out of fashion so quickly:

kate spade new york 'carousel' bangle watch | Nordstrom









Both are much smaller watches than the big MK pieces - under 20mm in width. And that's why it's so important for her to try on the watches! If she's not accustomed to wearing one, she'll need to figure out what's too small on her wrist, and what's too big & clunky.


----------



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

Those are both nice picks. The DKNY looks kind of like they tried to disguise the watch in the bracelet. My wife doesn't own much yellow gold jewelry, so I don't think the Kate Spade option is right for her, though I do know she lusted for a Kate Spade purse back when we lived in CT (I think Kate Spade was a new brand all together back then). But I think if she was going to go for a smaller watch with a style to last, I'd try to push her into a Tissot like geekchick posted. But I'm going to take her shopping when her parents come next week so she can get what she wants without having to do a return.

Also, I saw this one on Norstrom when I looked at the other DKNY watch you linked. No crystals gives it a very clean look.


----------



## a_laksmana (Oct 23, 2012)

I like classic vintage Omega.








Vintage Mint Ladies Omega Seamaster 2Tone Dial Watch Serviced 1YR Warranty Bnow | eBay








Vintage Gents Ladies MIDI Sized s s Omega Seamaster Quartz Bracelet Watch | eBay








Omega Vintage 14k Solid Gold Leather Band Ladies Wrist Watch Works Very RARE | eBay


----------

